#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Marketing Strategies >  >  Marketing strategies for a business directory?

## Moana

*Hello Everyone!
*
I have been working on *Uplist.lk* for the last couple of months. Uplist.lk is an interactive business directory which helps potential buyers to find highly relevant sellers easily through online. I'm already started working with improving the listing contents through the content marketing strategies, However, I'd love to your opinions in order to improve the conversion rate of our clients. 

Appreciate your feedback regards to this.

----------


## zafris

Hello, your site looks good and it's well positioning on google... isn't it??? 


Captura de pantalla 2018-12-03 a las 21.06.22.jpg

----------


## Moana

> Hello, your site looks good and it's well positioning on google... isn't it??? 
> 
> 
> Captura de pantalla 2018-12-03 a las 21.06.22.jpg


Hello, Zafris!

Thank you so much for analyzing our website. Looks like you have given a glance at our website. Just wanted to know whether you are a business owner or planning to start a business? Go check  *Uplist.lk* since you can find a lot of local businesses, blogs, and events here.
Also, do let me know different marketing strategies I can use to bring in more traffic to our directory. Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## subasan

> *Hello Everyone!
> *
> I have been working on *Uplist.lk* for the last couple of months. Basically Uplist.lk is a business directory-
> 
> A business directory is defined as a website that contains all the necessary details such as the name, address and phone number shortly called as NAP along with some additional information about the particular business. 
> 
> Can somebody write me down some of the best marketing strategies to bring up a business directory? Thank you!


You have done a wonderful job. I can suggest you to do social media marketing and influencer marketing. Get an business influencer and add them to your directory. Make a small video and ask them to share your company info. This will increase your traffic.

----------


## Moana

> You have done a wonderful job. I can suggest you to do social media marketing and influencer marketing. Get an business influencer and add them to your directory. Make a small video and ask them to share your company info. This will increase your traffic.


Hey Subasan!

Thank you so much for your answers. Apart from getting an influencer is there any other organic way I could use to increase our businesses traffic?

----------


## subasan

> Hey Subasan!
> 
> Thank you so much for your answers. Apart from getting an influencer is there any other organic way I could use to increase our businesses traffic?


Word of mouth is the old traditional way other than that Email/SMS/Phone marketing will help too.

----------


## Moana

> Word of mouth is the old traditional way other than that Email/SMS/Phone marketing will help too.


Word of mouth would still work I guess, well listed the traditional methods!

----------


## zafris

> Hello, Zafris!
> 
> Thank you so much for analyzing our website. Looks like you have given a glance at our website. Just wanted to know whether you are a business owner or planning to start a business? Go check  *Uplist.lk* since you can find a lot of local businesses, blogs, and events here.
> Also, do let me know different marketing strategies I can use to bring in more traffic to our directory. Thanks


Hi, First I would use Facebook/Instagram Ads and then Google Adwords.

Good Luck!!!

----------


## Moana

> Hi, First I would use Facebook/Instagram Ads and then Google Adwords.
> 
> Good Luck!!!


Thank you, although Facebook/Instagram and Google AdWords ads are quite expensive these would definitely work I believe. Despite, these three do you know any other marketing strategies I could use in an organic way meaning without going for high payments.

----------


## zafris

> Thank you, although Facebook/Instagram and Google AdWords ads are quite expensive these would definitely work I believe. Despite, these three do you know any other marketing strategies I could use in an organic way meaning without going for high payments.


Hi, Facebook/Instagram Ads aren't expensive if you segment your target well. You can create an ad that link to your web, segment your target (for ex.: Men, 30-50 age, interested in business or interested in Sri Lanka...etc) and you can limit the ammount you want to expend. Facebook shows your ad to those people, for every click, facebook charge you some $cents. 

Look on Internet, there's a lot of info about how to use facebook ads.

----------


## Moana

> Hi, Facebook/Instagram Ads aren't expensive if you segment your target well. You can create an ad that link to your web, segment your target (for ex.: Men, 30-50 age, interested in business or interested in Sri Lanka...etc) and you can limit the ammount you want to expend. Facebook shows your ad to those people, for every click, facebook charge you some $cents. 
> 
> Look on Internet, there's a lot of info about how to use facebook ads.


Hey there!

For sure I'll. Your explanation was quite informative. I'll look into it, thank you Zafris.

----------

